# Dartspiel



## Axxel (3. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich will in den nächsten Tagen ein einfaches Dartspiel programmieren. Es soll mittels einer Client-Server-Struktur realisiert werden.
Was mir momentan noch Sorgen bereitet: wie ermittle ich aus einem gegebenen Pixel, der den Treffer in einem Fenster darstellt (wie ich den Wurf realisiere sei erstmal dahingestellt), welche Punktzahl er symbolisiert?
Die Dart-Scheibe will ich als jpg o.ä. machen, es geht also um die Struktur darunter... Kann man das berechnen aus dem Scheibenmittelpunkt irgendwie? Oder sollte man 2D-Primitive nehmen, diese zusammenbauen und dann ein Eventhandling starten (wenn das in Java 2D oder so geht, kenne mich da noch gar nicht aus). Hat jemand eine andere Idee? Bisher steht nur die Kommunikation zwischen den Clients, ich bin in Hinsicht Realisierung der Visualisierung also für jeden Vorschlag zu haben...

Danke schonmal für die Antworten...

Grüße, Axel


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Mrz 2006)

Du hast das Mausevent, kannst du mithilfe des Satz des Pythagoras die Entfernung zum Mittelpunkt ausrechnen, kannst du dann festlegen, wie sich daraus die Punkte ergeben.


----------



## Redfrettchen (3. Mrz 2006)

Hi,
f: Entfernung von Punkt zum Mittelpunkt -> Punktzahl
f(x) =
100 für 0<x<10
50 für 10<x<100
etc.

Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Axxel (4. Mrz 2006)

naja, ich rede schon von dem standard-Dart-Brett mit 20 Zonen, Double, Triple und Bull-Zone.
Aber mit Entfernung vom Mittelpunkt ist schon gut... der ist ja für jedes Double- und Triple-Feld gleich. Dazu noch für jede der 20 Zonen den Winkel festlegen und ausrechnen, damit könnte es was werden...


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mrz 2006)

Aso, stimmt, klar.
Den Winkel kriegst du irgendwie auf die Art
atan((Px - Mx) / (Py - My))


----------



## jobu0101 (5. Mrz 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aso, stimmt, klar.
> Den Winkel kriegst du irgendwie auf die Art
> atan((Px - Mx) / (Py - My))



Musst halt noch hierbei abfangen, wenn Py==My


----------



## Fred1526346 (28. Aug 2006)

Wie funzt die Schniedel-Schleife?


Danke im vorraus!  :meld:


----------

